# New Don Post Killer Klowns From Outerspace Masks



## Robocop (Sep 24, 2008)

Have you guys seen the line of killer klowns from outer space mask that don post is doing for 2011?

I Think bump in the night did it way better, Im glad i was able to buy there whole set. I do kind of like d.p.s fast food klown and fatso, but the other two are garbage, they look nothing like the klowns from the movie.



P.S. Theese are the ones bump in the night productions did.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have to agree that the ones from 'Bump' are much better. Death Studios also did some good masks of the Klowns years ago, back in the 90's. It seems that many of Don Post's licensed masks do not truly resemble the characters that they are supposed to be, in my opinion.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> I have to agree that the ones from 'Bump' are much better. Death Studios also did some good masks of the Klowns years ago, back in the 90's. It seems that many of Don Post's licensed masks do not truly resemble the characters that they are supposed to be, in my opinion.


I have to agree here.

I found it very strange how Don Post ended up with the license to make these. They are very hit and miss on their quality and lately, more on the miss side. BITN FX makes great quality masks and props. But as garthgoyle said, the Death Studios line was the best. 

BTW... check out www.deathstudios.com they are going to have a big year in 2011 and have some great masks in the works! Im looking forward to the Jon Fuller sculpt and the Screaming Gypsy Queen.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I have to agree with the OP and Garth too. Though I will say that I like the top three on the shelf, despite the masks not looking true to the film, I like them as an alternate character.


----------



## Robocop (Sep 24, 2008)

Ya the death studios klowns were increadible, the molds were passed on to darkside stuidio years ago. I have a deluxe slim klown from darkside with glass eyes.

























It's my favorit piece i have.

Mr. nightmare, thanks for the heads up on the new masks from death studios. I haven't been to there site for a while. That dr tongue is a must have and the scream queen is really cool to. What i really love about darkside and death studios isincreadibly how thick there masks are casted. I remember the first time i bought one. I couldn't belive how great it looked and how well made it was. I had never seen anything like it.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Robocop, that Slim Mask is great! Thanks for sharing! 

Indeed, both Darkside and Death Studios make the best masks! Many of the props I have in my albums are made using their masks and hands!


----------



## dawn408 (Aug 14, 2008)

Be careful with Don Post stuff. I just got a Dos Rojos mask I ordered. The paint job is terrible not even close to what the online pictures show. I also got one of those bloody torsos. It has yellow skin and bright white bones and the blood is terrible too.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah, Don Post can be" iffy" ... 

Death Studios is flat out great...just dont try to e-mail them.

Bump in the Night has always been a great experience as well.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Death Studios is my fave & has been for a while.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

They are not as good as BITN. I saw them at the show. They are more mass market so everyone can afford them. They will probably be $35-$40 vs $80-$100 for BITN or death studios.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Wow! The death studios masks are sooo wicked!*


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

I love the Killer Klowns from outerspace


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

dawn408 said:


> Be careful with Don Post stuff. I just got a Dos Rojos mask I ordered. The paint job is terrible not even close to what the online pictures show. I also got one of those bloody torsos. It has yellow skin and bright white bones and the blood is terrible too.


Same Here dawn! I ordered the same bloody torso that was made by Don Post. I was a total piece of crap. It looked like was was run over by a car because it was 3in thick and the paint was a total joke. I ended up having to glue it to a mannaquin torso and repaint it just to make it half decent.

So yes, I agree, you have to be very careful when ordering Don Post products. They are NOT what they used to be. So Im not sure what type of quality these killer klown masks are going to be, but hopefully no one gets screwed.


----------



## ghostsandcostumes (Jul 24, 2009)

O My I really Really Hate Clowns, specially These type of Killer Clown Masks, now I'll have nightmares for the next week....O'Boy


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

MrNightmare said:


> Same Here dawn! I ordered the same bloody torso that was made by Don Post. I was a total piece of crap. It looked like was was run over by a car because it was 3in thick and the paint was a total joke. I ended up having to glue it to a mannaquin torso and repaint it just to make it half decent.
> 
> So yes, I agree, you have to be very careful when ordering Don Post products. They are NOT what they used to be. So Im not sure what type of quality these killer klown masks are going to be, but hopefully no one gets screwed.


Don Post's son is running the company now and it seems like a cash grab is happening. Nothing worse than ordering something from a photo and being delivered a piece of crud. They should be publicly whipped with their own masks..LOl. jus kidding.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, we'll have to see how the masks look when they come in. There's a reason we don't sell that Don Post bloody torso. The pics look great, but when you see it in person it's not even close. When the masks arrive, we'll take some photographs ourselves if they're not a match to what we saw at the show... if I'm not mistaken, the photo at the beginning of this thread is the one I took and posted on our facebook page. A lot of what was in the booth was production pieces - I could tell because they also didn't look nearly as good as what was in the catalog. So I'm hoping these Killer Klowns will be as shown at the show. We also do a 360 degree video of the masks, so you'll get a good look at them on our site.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Can't wait to see em' HA...I'm a FB follower of yours and those new product images you guys keep posting were great !


----------

